# What can i give prem baby after jabs?



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Maz

Hope you and your LO are well 

Mollie is now just over 8 weeks so had her immunisations today  I was just wondering, what can i give her if she is a little unwell with them later? I know they say calpol and ibuprofen but is that ok for a prem baby. Also is calpol ok before 3 months? 

SHe is on trimethroprin and ranitidine at the moment. The nurse wasn't sure if she could take calpol or not.

Many thanks as ever

Nic x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nic,

I've tried twice now in the last week to reply and it still hasn't posted     Sorry not to get back to you. Hope Mollie was okay after jabs and reflux is settling too  

Calpol is licensed in over 3 months but can be used after 2 months if only using post vaccination up to a maximum of 2 doses. Not licensed in children under 4kg or in prem babies (until corrected age is equivalent to 2 months) However paracetamol is commonly prescribed for babies as a pain reliever in hospitals and is used in neonates on a mg/kg basis so it is fine so long as it is dosed correctly.

Strictly speaking you should get GP to prescribe or at least advise on appropriatness for Mollie taking into account her age and weight. If they say its fine then it won't interfere with her other meds so would be okay if indicated.

Maz x


----------

